# Would you snitch on a person



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

at a store you clearly see someone pour water and then walk on it and fall, it's obviously a person trying to get money, would you snitch on this person?

I wouldn't. I would actually compliment this person and I might even tell this person to give me private lessons to master this craft. I don't think I would ask for money. I won't snitch. This person earned that money.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

lol no, none of my business. Maybe I'd bribe them though.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

if calling out scammers defrauding a business or individual makes me a snitch, so be it..
I'll snitch on anyone anytime


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

You know what? Times are rough these days, and money's tight.

I'd go up to him and purposely slip with him, damn it. Money's scarce these days.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd go trip over him and sue him AND the store. :grin2:

Nah, I'd just stay out of it. The cameras will probably show what he did anyway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You see. This is why I never go anywhere. I just can't handle the moral dilemma created by the soul searching i'm gonna have to do if I see some random jerkoff trying to scam a few dollars from people selling water.


----------



## justasigh (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd snitch. Besides, there's cameras everywhere. Good luck to them when dealing with insurance fraud charges.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I would hope people who try and "fall" would have a real fall and not get up again.



MobiusX said:


> at a store you clearly see someone pour water and then walk on it and fall, it's obviously a person trying to get money, would you snitch on this person?
> 
> I wouldn't. I would actually compliment this person and I might even tell this person to give me private lessons to master this craft. I don't think I would ask for money. I won't snitch. This person earned that money.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You would probably care if that was your store. As long as people don't mess with me or my loved ones, whatever they do is none of my business.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I would snitch if I saw something obviously done for fraudulent reasons, much like I would do the same if I witnessed the business owner trying to pull a fast one on a customer.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Only if it's for the greater good of humanity. If petty stuff then nah, no snitching.

For your example, I'd wouldn't snitch but if asked by investigators then I'll tell the truth and what I saw.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope. I love it when people break rules and try to cheat the system. **** society.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ignore them. It's nothing to do with me and none of my business.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I would snitch. People like that have a lot to do with insurances being so damn expensive for everyone. Not to mention fighting to be paid when you actually do a real claim.

Anyway this thread reminded me of those crazy Russians who throw themselves in front of cars to collect insurance. I saw some of them on youtube. Good for a laugh but sad at the same time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe. I almost snitched on a few cheaters during a final exam. They were whispering the entire time. So distracting. Little *****es.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

That's pretty much stealing or an attempt. I'd call them out on it, if it looked super obvious. I doubt it would matter with cameras these days. I don't care how much it sucks, I'd prefer to earn my living.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I would snitch on that. The store would probably have to pay big bucks for it. But if I saw someone stealing from a store, like putting candy in their pocket, I wouldn't snitch on something like that.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Am I the only one that learned snitching as ratting someone out to save your own skin, even though your guilty of what you did but you get a lighter punishment or none at all? I'm not talking about this being exclusively to criminals but just in general. How is it snitching?


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

Definitely not, Mind your own business. I can't stand snitches. It should be a sin to snitch. The ONLY time snitching is okay'd is if it has to do with rape or a child being hurt in any kind of way or an animal. Other than that mind your business !


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> Am I the only one that learned snitching as ratting someone out to save your own skin, even though your guilty of what you did but you get a lighter punishment or none at all? I'm not talking about this being exclusively to criminals but just in general. How is it snitching?


That's exactly why snitching makes you a piece of scum. Instead of handling the situation like a man you are being weak by opening your mouth and putting all the heat on someone else. It's just wrong and nobody likes a snitch. If you are a snitch than you don't deserve to have any friends because you aren't loyal and you aren't trust worthy


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> That's exactly why snitching makes you a piece of scum. Instead of handling the situation like a man you are being weak by opening your mouth and putting all the heat on someone else. It's just wrong and nobody likes a snitch. If you are a snitch than you don't deserve to have any friends because you aren't loyal and you aren't trust worthy


But how is this particular case snitching? In this case, I am not guilty of anything related to the other person, and I caught them trying to take advantage of other people for petty financial gain, playing victim like a little snobby brat.


----------



## Zadaliya (Apr 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> That's exactly why snitching makes you a piece of scum. Instead of handling the situation like a man you are being weak by opening your mouth and putting all the heat on someone else. It's just wrong and nobody likes a snitch. If you are a snitch than you don't deserve to have any friends because you aren't loyal and you aren't trust worthy


But the person calling the perpetrator out isn't doing it to save their own skin? They're doing it to save the store from being wrongly accused so how does that make them unloyal or untrustworthy? If anything, it makes them more loyal and trustworthy because they spoke up.


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> But how is this particular case snitching? In this case, I am not guilty of anything related to the other person, and I caught them trying to take advantage of other people for petty financial gain, playing victim like a little snobby brat.


That's still snitching my friend. It's snitching because you have nothing to do that. It's technically none of your business so to speak. In this case the store owner can now learn his lesson and install a camera so he can save his *** in the future. Sure you can tell the owner you saw the guy fake it but don't go file a report with the police because you are getting involved in something that you shouldn't. That's a good lesson for the store owner to learn from for future cases


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

Zadaliya said:


> But the person calling the perpetrator out isn't doing it to save their own skin? They're doing it to save the store from being wrongly accused so how does that make them unloyal or untrustworthy? If anything, it makes them more loyal and trustworthy because they spoke up.


You replied the wrong comment, my comment about loyalty and trust was to someone else.

But in this case that you are talking about it is still snitching. Because you are going out of your way and not minding your own by putting that person on the spot. Leave it to the store owner, it's a lesson for him to learn.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> That's still snitching my friend. It's snitching because you have nothing to do that. It's technically none of your business so to speak. In this case the store owner can now learn his lesson and install a camera so he can save his *** in the future. Sure you can tell the owner you saw the guy fake it but don't go file a report with the police because you are getting involved in something that you shouldn't. That's a good lesson for the store owner to learn from for future cases


You know what, no. Just no. If you want to be like that, take advantage of other people, commit crimes, and all that, then go ahead. But if you get caught, you get caught. If people can't handle that, maybe they shouldn't be doing things like this in the first place.

And why shouldn't I be involved. Why shouldn't I be an honest human being, and report what isn't right. This is a very clear line on what's right and wrong. You clearly know what is right and wrong since you brought up "snitching" (really?) on rapists and child abusers. Of course, victims and abused can just be prepared next time, they've learned their lessons.

Also, I'd rather appear trust-worthy and loyal to hard-working, honest people than scumbags trying to take advantage of others.


----------



## Zadaliya (Apr 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> But in this case that you are talking about it is still snitching. Because you are going out of your way and not minding your own by putting that person on the spot. Leave it to the store owner, it's a lesson for him to learn.


Calling the person out is a lesson to learn for both the store owner and the person trying to pull it off as well as anyone else watching.


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

Zadaliya said:


> Calling the person out is a lesson to learn for both the store owner and the person trying to pull it off as well as anyone else watching.


But who are you to try and give this man a lesson ? just stay out of it ! it's no one's business. If this man is going to learn a lesson it'll happen the right way.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> But who are you to try and give this man a lesson ? just stay out of it ! it's no one's business. If this man is going to learn a lesson it'll happen the right way.


Define "the right way".

And we are honest human beings who don't like seeing people taking advantage of others.


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> You know what, no. Just no. If you want to be like that, take advantage of other people, commit crimes, and all that, then go ahead. But if you get caught, you get caught. If people can't handle that, maybe they shouldn't be doing things like this in the first place.
> 
> And why shouldn't I be involved. Why shouldn't I be an honest human being, and report what isn't right. This is a very clear line on what's right and wrong. You clearly know what is right and wrong since you brought up "snitching" (really?) on rapists and child abusers. Of course, victims and abused can just be prepared next time, they've learned their lessons.
> 
> Also, I'd rather appear trust-worthy and loyal to hard-working, honest people than scumbags trying to take advantage of others.


If you wanna be a certified snitch that go ahead. I think it is wrong, It's none of my business. You don't do **** like that around here. I don't know where you come from... That man will learn his lesson the hard way, and that way shouldn't be cause of a snitch

and you are the scum bag taking advantage of others being a snitch. you just said before you will snitch on someone to save your own skin. That makes you the person whos not loyal and not trust worthy...


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> Define "the right way".
> 
> And we are honest human beings who don't like seeing people taking advantage of others.


I have no idea what you are trying to say, Your first comment on this thread stated that you have no problem snitching on someone to save your own skin even if you were guilty in the first place. That's straight up snitching, the worst of it's kind. I have no other words man, that's what a rat does and that's what makes you not a loyal friend


----------



## Zadaliya (Apr 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> But who are you to try and give this man a lesson ? just stay out of it ! it's no one's business. If this man is going to learn a lesson it'll happen the right way.


Someone that'll call him/her out for it. How did you not catch on to that? And nah, I'll be alright thanks. If it's in public then it's anyone's business. So what is the right way then?


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> If you wanna be a certified snitch that go ahead. I think it is wrong, It's none of my business. You don't do **** like that around here. I don't know where you come from... That man will learn his lesson the hard way, and that way shouldn't be cause of a snitch
> 
> and you are the scum bag taking advantage of others being a snitch. you just said before you will snitch on someone to save your own skin. That makes you the person whos not loyal and not trust worthy...


First off, no I never said I snitched on others to save my own skin. I don't even know where you misinterpreted that from my previous posts.

Secondly.....actually, there is no secondly, because what you're saying doesn't make sense. You're saying I should condone people breaking rules, because I caught them and I some how owe them something for breaking said rules. I don't even know what you're trying to argue.

You say snitching should be a sin, then say that calling out a rapist and child abuser is still snitching even though its ok to do that, then say you shouldn't call people out on breaking rules because they'll learn the "right and hard way", whatever that means.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> I have no idea what you are trying to say, Your first comment on this thread stated that you have no problem snitching on someone to save your own skin even if you were guilty in the first place. That's straight up snitching, the worst of it's kind. I have no other words man, that's what a rat does and that's what makes you not a loyal friend


Literally never said that.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes I would .


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> Literally never said that.


You literally did, go look on the first page..


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> First off, no I never said I snitched on others to save my own skin. I don't even know where you misinterpreted that from my previous posts.
> 
> Secondly.....actually, there is no secondly, because what you're saying doesn't make sense. You're saying I should condone people breaking rules, because I caught them and I some how owe them something for breaking said rules. I don't even know what you're trying to argue.
> 
> You say snitching should be a sin, then say that calling out a rapist and child abuser is still snitching even though its ok to do that, then say you shouldn't call people out on breaking rules because they'll learn the "right and hard way", whatever that means.


Come on dude rape and child abuse isn't considered breaking rules LOL that's why it's okay to snitch on that cause its not even called snitching in that case. When someone is breaking a rule and you snitch then your a rat for not minding your own business


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I wonder . What if your parents were the store owners . 
would you want someone to alert them to a theif .


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> You literally did, go look on the first page..


I still have no idea what you're talking about. My first post is me stating what I learned snitching to be of, not that I do it. So no, I literally didn't. Feel free to quote my original post though.


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

Grog said:


> I wonder . What if your parents were the store owners .
> would you want someone to alert them to a theif .


Everyone takes a loss here and there and that's apart of learning lessons in life to prevent it from happening in the future


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> I still have no idea what you're talking about. My first post is me stating what I learned snitching to be of, not that I do it. So no, I literally didn't. Feel free to quote my original post though.


Your original post it's clear that you support snitching to save your own skin which means you'd probably have no problem doing it. I don't know where the heck you come from but you aren't raised like that around here... must be your town or neighborhood that's full of rats


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> Come on dude rape and child abuse isn't considered breaking rules LOL that's why it's okay to snitch on that cause its not even called snitching in that case. When someone is breaking a rule and you snitch then your a rat for not minding your own business





FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> Definitely not, Mind your own business. I can't stand snitches. It should be a sin to snitch. *The ONLY time snitching is okay'd is if it has to do with rape or a child being hurt in any kind of way or an animal.* Other than that mind your business !


So is it snitching or not? make up your mind. And yes, raping and child abuse IS rule breaking because rape and abuse is against the law. So is committing fraud by faking injuries to take advantage of a store. So laws are rules, I don't even know what you're attempting to say that "raping and child abuse isn't breaking rules".

Truthfully, at this point, I have no idea what you're trying to prove. None of your posts are making any sense and you keep try to misquote me because you didn't read my initial post properly.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> Your original post it's clear that you support snitching to save your own skin which means you'd probably have no problem doing it. I don't know where the heck you come from but you aren't raised like that around here... must be your town or neighborhood that's full of rats





MondKrabbe said:


> Am I the only one that learned snitching as ratting someone out to save your own skin, even though your guilty of what you did but you get a lighter punishment or none at all? I'm not talking about this being exclusively to criminals but just in general. How is it snitching?


Point out to me, RIGHT NOW, where I said I support it. Do it. I stated how I learned what the definition of snitching is and asked how the OPs situation was snitching. At this point, I think you're just being a troll and you're not intentionally misreading my post. However, it doesn't matter; either learn to read or quit bringing it up.


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> So is it snitching or not? make up your mind. And yes, raping and child abuse IS rule breaking because rape and abuse is against the law. So is committing fraud by faking injuries to take advantage of a store. So laws are rules, I don't even know what you're attempting to say that "raping and child abuse isn't breaking rules".
> 
> Truthfully, at this point, I have no idea what you're trying to prove. None of your posts are making any sense and you keep try to misquote me because you didn't read my initial post properly.


No I do not consider rape as rule breaking , that just sounds stupid. It's way more serious than a 'rule' that's something you should be punished for in a more serious way than just prison. Laws and rules are made to be broken so I do not put rape and stuff like that in this category... I personally wouldn't even snitch on a rapist. I'd just beat the life out of him because **** the system, it's all corrupt anyway

And that fraud store incident I still consider to be snitching, we have two different perspectives because we come from two very different places. I was raised to not snitch. You'd get beat up around here for that crap. it's looked down upon, god forbid the neighborhood found out you snitched..


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> No I do not consider rape as rule breaking , that just sounds stupid. It's way more serious than a 'rule' that's something you should be punished for in a more serious way than just prison. Laws and rules are made to be broken so I do not put rape and stuff like that in this category... I personally wouldn't even snitch on a rapist. I'd just beat the life out of him because **** the system, it's all corrupt anyway
> 
> And that fraud store incident I still consider to be snitching, we have two different perspectives because we come from two very different places. I was raised to not snitch. You'd get beat up around here for that crap. it's looked down upon, god forbid the neighborhood found out you snitched..


Well if you wanna be a vigilante then whatever floats your boat.

And I will leave it as different perspectives. I will never understand nor accept being called a snitch for calling someone out on their inability to follow rules. Either don't do it, or learn how to not get caught. Because if you do get caught, it's on you.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> Everyone takes a loss here and there and that's apart of learning lessons in life to prevent it from happening in the future


You said it EVERY ONE loses .
You lose because prices go up 
The store loses because they pay for it 
The store continually loses with increased insurance premiums 
The store loses by having to go to court

The only person who doesn't is the criminal . 
So yes I'd tell the store owner as they are just trying to make a living and the criminal deserves it so they can LEARN THE LESSON that STEALING is wrong and we as a society of workers are sick of paying for the bludgers .

But I am a bit shocked that you wouldn't mind people stealing from your parents .


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

Grog said:


> You said it EVERY ONE loses .
> You lose because prices go up
> The store loses because they pay for it
> The store continually loses with increased insurance premiums
> ...


I wouldn't tell anybody, that's to weak to me . If I saw it happen than I'd handle the situation my self. I 'm not gonna go tell somebody like a kid. I'll confront the man my self and he will change his mind about that 'incident' because I don't support snitching at all.


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> Well if you wanna be a vigilante then whatever floats your boat.
> 
> And I will leave it as different perspectives. I will never understand nor accept being called a snitch for calling someone out on their inability to follow rules. Either don't do it, or learn how to not get caught. Because if you do get caught, it's on you.


Yeah I respect your opinion, I'll never understand it either. If you saw it happen than do something about it, if you aren't going to do anything than move on with your day. That's how it works over here. The police here aren't friendly .Maybe you never encountered a corrupt police department perhaps that's why you don't understand me


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

FuhGeddaBoudit said:


> Yeah I respect your opinion, I'll never understand it either. If you saw it happen than do something about it, if you aren't going to do anything than move on with your day. That's how it works over here. The police here aren't friendly .Maybe you never encountered a corrupt police department perhaps that's why you don't understand me


Never encountered corrupt cops, but I know they exist. So I can understand where you're coming from.


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

MondKrabbe said:


> Never encountered corrupt cops, but I know they exist. So I can understand where you're coming from.


Well I guess that's the difference of where we stand. I don't live in a happy place with a police department that serves justice. Over here the cops will make your life worse. When I see the police I get a panic attack on the street. I don't feel safe when I see the police and it's sad...

So hell no I would never talk to the police for something as little as a dude trying to scam a store. That's no big deal around here and not worth losing your reputation over. But if I felt the guy was wrong all it takes is a confrontation to end the problem with no police and bull**** reports to be filed.

But I understand your point of view to but it just doesn't work like that in certain area's


----------

